# More fun times with the DD app.



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm still having to go thru the 4 step process to decline offers, although I know at least some of you don't have to do that anymore. The last 2 nights, a whole new set of DD app fails.

In the last 2 nights I've had 4 "auto accept" offers! A get pinged and without touching my phone all the sudden it's been accepted and the pick up restaurant appears!!! They were all conveniently bad offers with 11 to 14 mile deliveries! 🖕Of course I had to cancel them so my completion rate dropped 4 points! I'm not wasting my time calling support to get them removed!!!

Next, I now have the "Arrival" button at the restaurant replaced by a "directions" button. How idiotic, I rarely even use directions TO the restaurants as after 5 years I pretty much now where they all are! The only way I can "arrive" at the restaurant is to first press directions and then close them (I don't use the "in-app" directions).

Is anyone else having the same issues? @Rickos69 please use your contacts on the DD Driver Council to help me, this is AF!!!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I've had two step declines for the last two days. And no need to give reason anymore. Guessing that's been posted about already.



Seamus said:


> Next, I now have the "Arrival" button at the restaurant replaced by a "directions" button. How idiotic, I rarely even use directions TO the restaurants as after 5 years I pretty much now where they all are! The only way I can "arrive" at the restaurant is to first press directions and then close them (I don't use the "in-app" directions).


I think mine always says 'directions' until the app registers that I've arrived at the pick up location.

I sometimes use in app directions on UE when I get close to drop off, because it can help pinpoint the exact house, especially at night when numbers aren't as visible. Haven't tried it on DD though.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I turned DD on for the first time in almost 2 weeks and now I've got 2-step decline. It only nags me stupidly about my acceptance rate, but I no longer need to pick a reason for decline.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I updated the app and now it's a new two-step decline with just one secondary decline screen.

It appears it wants to make you Auto accept because when you decline and it'll briefly flash the pickup information and gps and then disappear.

They've definitely gotten worse about that though and I even called to cancel an order that I already picked up, and they did it.

Another order I went to pick up disappeared and got reassigned, it was $23 and I drove 30 minutes in rush hour to pick it up, while I was with them on the phone it took another 30 minutes for another driver to show up and picked it up of course.

I've pretty much been blowing off this crap all together since Amazon has been paying over $30 an hour, DD just isn't even worth all the headache.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I updated the app and now it's a new two-step decline with just one secondary decline screen.
> 
> It appears it wants to make you Auto accept because when you decline and it'll briefly flash the pickup information and gps and then disappear.
> 
> ...


I'm deleting and then re-installing the app again today to see if this stupid 4 step decline process goes away. We'll see tonight! Their app is making it much more difficult to work with, especially when it's busy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I think mine always says 'directions' until the app registers that I've arrived at the pick up location.


Thanks, mine never did before 2 days ago. Tonight I'll try just waiting until I get at the pickup location and see if it goes away.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Thanks, mine never did before 2 days ago. Tonight I'll try just waiting until I get at the pickup location and see if it goes away.


Because that little blue emergency thingy at the top causes the pickup time to be clipped, although I know how to get to all the restaurants in my area, I click on the directions because Google Maps pops up and if I swipe up, it tells me the pickup time.
Sometimes, if I'm close to the restaurant, the directions button becomes Arrived the moment I am clicking on it and it takes Arrived even though I'm like a block away still.
It looks like their GeoFencing activates 1-2 blocks from the restaurant.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The new two-step decline system is worse than the three-step "reason" system.

The new system is laggy, it's awkward to use, and takes longer to decline than the previous reason system.

The nice folks at DD want to make declining offers as unpleasant as they can and they've succeeded in making it more of a hassle than it was before.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> The new two-step decline system is worse than the three-step "reason" system.
> 
> The new system is laggy, it's awkward to use, and takes longer to decline than the previous reason system.
> 
> The nice folks at DD want to make declining offers as unpleasant as they can and they've succeeded in making it more of a hassle than it was before.


I still have to do 4 freakin steps to decline an offer:
-Decline
-Decline
-Reason
-submit

Now with the other issues it's getting worse not better. Makes no sense.

GH that used to be pretty simple in comparison, released a new app that really sucks:
-Worse map view
-More steps to do the same thing
- Great big "Accept" button directly over a tiny "Reject" button which causes you to accidentally Accept what you tried to Reject sometimes!

Can't be a coincidence that every time both of them release new versions to make things "better" it makes things "worse" and make it more difficult for drivers.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I still have to do 4 freakin steps to decline an offer:
> -Decline
> -Decline
> -Reason
> ...


One thing that DD is really good at is the map.
If you aren't doing a million miles an hour as you approach your delivery address, and slow down, you don't even need to see a number. It will tell you exactly when you are at the house. I am talking about the in app map.
BTW, about 2 hours ago, Google Play Store had a DD update available, which I did.
We'll see what happens tonite.
As of last night, my decline process was
Decline
Decline
Reason


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Because they use Google Maps. However, even though I use Google Maps I launch it outside of the DD app. That way I can display my Google Maps Directions on my car's Apple Play system while still having full use of the DD,GH, and any other app on my phone.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I too have had the directions button but I've had it for several months now. Many times it doesn't change to arrived when I have arrived so I have to hit the directions button anyways and then go back to the dasher app.

This app has the worst programmers ever.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I used to use the decline button but it's been a long time since I do, I just let the orders time out.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I finally have the two touch decline. I kinda enjoyed letting them know “order is too small” or “distance is too far”, not that it mattered.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> BTW, about 2 hours ago, Google Play Store had a DD update available, which I did.
> We'll see what happens tonite.


I updated this afternoon. FINALLY I have the 2 step decline!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> I think mine always says 'directions' until the app registers that I've arrived at the pick up location.


Tonight after I updated the app this afternoon, the directions went to “arrived” at the pickup location.(for now)


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I updated this afternoon. FINALLY I have the 2 step decline!


Yay, fer you, life is so much better now


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> still have to do 4 freakin steps to decline an offer:
> -Decline
> -Decline
> -Reason
> -submit


Never had 4-step in my market. Always a 3-step with brief periods of one step, and now the crappy 2-step, which takes longer to decline than the 3-step "reason" did.



Seamus said:


> - Great big "Accept" button directly over a tiny "Reject" button which causes you to accidentally Accept what you tried to Reject sometimes!


Even before the most recent change I never liked the way GH put the Accept and Decline buttons so close together that clicking while driving can mean accidentally "accepting" a shitty ping.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Toby2 said:


> I finally have the two touch decline. I kinda enjoyed letting them know “order is too small” or “distance is too far”, not that it mattered.


It didn't matter. At least not for anything that would benefit you. They just wanted you to provide them data for their algo. Which is why I usually answered I need a bathroom break or I have an emergency


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I've had some people tell me that UE is the worst and even that "my worst screwup was working for UE" when I thought it was getting a double order mixed up, but I'm reading a lot, including in this thread, about DD being worse.

Here's what I have at least with UE:


One touch decline (safest while driving, and I like getting offers while driving to stay busy and make money!)
No time pressure from UE (I like to be fast, but sometimes I'm waiting at restaurants a while, and traffic can be bad during these dinner rushes I catch to make money.)
In my market, offers good enough to keep my acceptance rate above 50%. I'm not shown that or my cancellation rate, but I can estimate those. I did work the algorithm in there by never accepting anything under $5, or $10 for a double, probably leading the algo to offer me less of these low offers.

Yes, UE could raise the base pay for _any _delivery and also the per-mile rate a bit with the more expensive gas, but really, don't all these apps try to get drivers to take them for the least money possible?

And by sticking with just UE for now:


I don't have to worry about juggling different offers, and it's no doubt helping my AR on UE just to make sure I get to keep up-front drop-off locations.
Any stacked orders are on the same app (since I'm only using one app) and thus they know about each other, and it manages which order goes first for me, and it's made sense to me thus far. I can also see which one is going to go first while I'm picking up the orders. I just can't change that order since I don't know the second address before I drop off the first. Whereas if I stacked multiple apps in a busy area during a busy period, I could be scrambling with the multi-step declines of DD and maybe GH while time is running out on that really good UE offer I have! Or else I'd just have to let them ping out while I go do the good offer.
I won't get in trouble for running around every which way with different apps instead of taking the routes directed by one app. Food will arrive hotter and fresher and faster, and customers will be happier, making them much less likely to reduce tips (with UE in particular!)
Probably these app companies don't really care for stackers anyway, because it creates competition to get drivers, and would treat single-app users better.

But who knows - I might try DD and/or GH just to see how it is in this market. I would just have a practice of going offline on the other apps when I accept an offer on one. The "stacking" would mainly cut down on wait times to get good offers so I can make more money - but like I said, at the risk of reducing AR to the point I'm penalized on one or more of the apps (because I get the offers simultaneously and have to decline otherwise good ones so I'm not running in three or four different directions having to manually coordinate them to get late and cold food to customers with all the detours!)

Now if there were an app called "StackApp" which would organize these different apps and allow you to do things like auto-offline when you accept an order for one and even coordinate the orders of deliveries across apps if you do accept multiple apps at once, I would be more amenable to this "stacking."


----------

